# Is it possible to shorten suit sleeves that do not have working buttons?



## huhjunn (Oct 2, 2013)

I am a 38 short but I bought a suit jacket that is 38 regular. The sleeve will need to be altered quite a bit and it seems that the shortening will go past 2 or even 3 buttons on the sleeve. The buttons are non-functional (just for looks). Will I come into any roadblocks or expensive tailoring fees when I decide to get them shortened?

Thank you.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

If you are happy to have the button just sewn onto the jacket, and not have a faux button hole stitched in, it should not be a problem. Might run you anther $10-$30 (depending on how expensive your tailor is) for sewing buttons on, but if you're getting a bunch of alterations done on the suit, a lot of places would probably just do it and not worry about a surcharge, even. If you want to have the look of the faux buttonholes (the embroidered stitching that surrounds a button hole) you can expect to pay quite a bit for that. If you do that, you may as well get them to punch the holes, and have functioning buttons. Many ready to wear jackets don't have that stitching on the sleeves (including yours, potentially) pretty much for this reason. So, short answer, should be no big deal.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Shortening the sleeves will not be a problem. Shortening the jacket can be another issue. Usually a Short is 1 inch less in length than a Regular. A good tailor can make the alterations, the problem is if you need extensive shortening, the pockets will be too low. Now you run into some real tailoring issues, or be left wearing a jacket that looks like it was loaned to you by an NBA player. If you are 5'7" or less this may be a real issue.

I'm 5'9" and need a jacket that is 30" long. Sometimes a short works, most times a regular. I have seen shorts 29-30", and regulars 30-31 1/2". With those longer regulars the balance of the jacket would be off if I had them shortened enough, so I go with a short. I have bought 2 jackets that were 31 inches and had 1/2 inch taken up by my tailor for $45. I was afraid to go the full inch, and found the 30.5" length an acceptable compromise. If I didn't like those jackets so much and got them at a great price, I would have passed rather than take a chance on the alteration.


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

Short answer: yes, its easier than sleeves with working button holes and cheaper.


----------



## huhjunn (Oct 2, 2013)

So it appears that the conensus so far leans toward "Yes, the sleeves can be altered without any serious drawbacks". Do you think that I should request the faux button hole stitching after the sleeves have been shortened, or would the suit be presentable without the appearence of non-functioning buttons?


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

It will be entirely presentable without. Only pay for the buttonhole stitching if you really prefer it, and want to pay for it. My dinner jacket doesn't have it, and no one's ever noticed.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

StylePurgatory said:


> It will be entirely presentable without. Only pay for the buttonhole stitching if you really prefer it, and want to pay for it. My dinner jacket doesn't have it, and no one's ever noticed.


+1

I don't like fake buttonholes. There's no point in them. Get real buttonholes if you want them, but it usually makes the most sense to not bother with buttonholes at all.


----------



## huhjunn (Oct 2, 2013)

Awesome, I won't bother with keeping the fake buttons. However, I think that when the sleeves are shortened there will still be maybe 2 or 1 button(s) left on the sleeve. Would it be weird to have two or even one fake button on a sleeve; should I just ask the tailor to remove them all in order to have a cleaner look? Or, does it not matter?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

huhjunn said:


> Awesome, I won't bother with keeping the fake buttons. However, I think that when the sleeves are shortened there will still be maybe 2 or 1 button(s) left on the sleeve. Would it be weird to have two or even one fake button on a sleeve; should I just ask the tailor to remove them all in order to have a cleaner look? Or, does it not matter?


I think all of them should be removed so it looks consistent. The first button should be about 1-1.5" from the edge.


----------



## huhjunn (Oct 2, 2013)

Matt S said:


> I think all of them should be removed so it looks consistent. The first button should be about 1-1.5" from the edge.


I greatly appreciate your feedback and will take your advice. I just had one other question. When I remove all the buttons, should I request the fake buttonhole stitching to be removed as well (hoping it won't cost me too much)?


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

huhjunn said:


> I greatly appreciate your feedback and will take your advice. I just had one other question. When I remove all the buttons, should I request the fake buttonhole stitching to be removed as well (hoping it won't cost me too much)?


Probably remove the stitching, but I would put all the buttons back on the sleeve, in the appropriate position. However, you can look at the jacket when the sleeves are shortened, and then decide what you think will look best.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I would reposition and keep the buttons. Personal preference.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I was under the impression that the OP was going to reposition the buttons. I would never think of removing them completely, the only thing I would consider doing is deciding if I wanted 3 or 4.


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

I say keep the buttons. I think it looks off without them


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> I was under the impression that the OP was going to reposition the buttons. I would never think of removing them completely, the only thing I would consider doing is deciding if I wanted 3 or 4.


You are probably right. I was unclear as to whether he was talking about keeping/removing all the buttons, or leaving just one or two buttons, or what, so I just thought I'd clarify what I had meant in the first place, in case my suggestion was also misunderstood. Three or four buttons makes little difference on a suit; I like four but it's just a matter of preference. I think two, or one, is for sport coats.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

I am a 48 short and just had the sleeves on a Blackwatch jacket shortened from a 48 regular to a 48 short. They just repositioned the buttons without the faux button holes. It looks great to me.


----------



## S.Masterson (Jun 17, 2013)

On close inspection, embroidered buttonholes look like just that; working cuffs on the other hand aren't immediately obvious/are generally difficult to identify as such (hence some undo one or more of them). What really looks cheap (IMHO) is a sleeve that isn't even cut with a fake vent, or a vent that doesn't extend as far as the last button - it mainly needs to look like it _could_ be real. (Again, IMHO)


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

S.Masterson said:


> On close inspection, embroidered buttonholes look like just that; working cuffs on the other hand aren't immediately obvious/are generally difficult to identify as such (hence some undo one or more of them). What really looks cheap (IMHO) is a sleeve that isn't even cut with a fake vent, or a vent that doesn't extend as far as the last button - it mainly needs to look like it _could_ be real. (Again, IMHO)


Walking round with one sleeve button open is what looks tacky to me.
Trying too hard.


----------



## huhjunn (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you for all the advice, the tailor will simply shorten the sleeves and then move the buttons accordingly. There will be no fake buttonholes. 

Instead of starting another thread, I thought I would ask a question here:

If a tailor shortens my pant length, can he undo the alteration in the event that it was shortened too much?


----------



## S.Masterson (Jun 17, 2013)

Odradek said:


> Walking round with one sleeve button open is what looks tacky to me.
> Trying too hard.


I'll admit to having done it before, but I do agree with you; though there are ostentations I dislike far more (eg. wearing flashy cufflinks and intentionally showing them). I felt a little vindicated when I saw Daniel Craig doing it in Skyfall; and Matt Spaiser makes the comment on his blog that Craig is doing it with 5 button cuffs, but I think those look awful anyway.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes, unless he was really drunk when he did it and made them 2 inches too short.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> Yes, unless he was really drunk when he did it and made them 2 inches too short.


This. If you're really worried, ask him to leave a little extra material (2.5" instead of 2", for example).

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Masterson (Jun 17, 2013)

huhjunn said:


> Thank you for all the advice, the tailor will simply shorten the sleeves and then move the buttons accordingly. There will be no fake buttonholes.
> 
> Instead of starting another thread, I thought I would ask a question here:
> 
> If a tailor shortens my pant length, can he undo the alteration in the event that it was shortened too much?


Yes, if it's just a case of moving the hem (presupposing that he has not removed all of the fabric, admittedly) - If you had turnups/cuffs sewn in with webbing, that might not reverse as readily.


----------

